
Accurate deep neural network inference using computational phase-change memory - blopeur
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-16108-9
======
blopeur
IBM blog : [https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2020/05/iso-accuracy-
deep...](https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2020/05/iso-accuracy-deep-
learning-inference-with-in-memory-computing/)

